# Questions about Boveda packs in a Tupperdor



## OkChamplin (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey Guys. I have done some reading around about using the Boveda packs versus other humidification methods. As I said in my introduction post I have recently decided to put together a Tupperdor. My humidor just wasn't working out. (Too small/would not hold RH.) I picked up one of the Iris 12Qt dog treat boxes, 2 cedar trays, a pair of Boveda 84% seasoning packs, and 3 Boveda 69% packs. (I kind of just picked 69% because it seemed mid range) I was also given a digital hygrometer.
My questions are as follows. 1. How long should I season the two cedar trays with the 84% packs before adding cigars? 2. How many of the 69% packs should I use to keep everything happy?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Also, I apologize if this is the wrong area for these questions, or if this info is located elsewhere. I am new at the whole forum thing.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

:welcome: to Puff Chris

Not exactly sure on the seasoning time for the cedar trays.. I'd follow some of the advice that the humidor posts give, as overall you'll be seasoning about as much cedar as you'll find in some smaller (cheaper quality) desktop humidors. I'd give the trays at least a solid few days with the boveda packs, and then let them settle on their own slightly without the boveda. Once you remove the 84% packs, I'd put the calibrated hygrometer in and see where it balances out at. To be honest, if it were me I'd go with some plastic bin type storage and just not worry about the cedar.. But that is entirely your choice.

Considering the container is airtight (at least descriptions of the ones I saw searching online) you might actually want to opt for 65% packs..Again, this is a personal choice but many members here opt for lower to mid 60 range for their RH. You won't have a loss of humidity from any seal issues, and if you season the drawers completely you won't really lose much from the wood absorbing that way either. This also plays a factor in how many you need, as you need less for plastic containers than in a traditional humidor. Though you can never have too many. With the size of the container, and depending on the number of cigars you end up storing I'd grab a couple of more and spread them out over your trays.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

I agree with @Drez_ 65% Boveda packs are where its at for me too. Tried 69% and I found them a bit too moist for my tastes. 
Thus I recommend to experiment and find what suits you best.


----------



## OkChamplin (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank You Drez. I did some further searching and found a post containing a chart that shows the number of packs in relation to number of cigars. It makes since that the amount of wood in the cedar trays would be about the same as what would be found in a small humidor. If I understand how the packs work correctly, it seems that you almost couldn't have too many. I just want to make sure that with all the extra air space in the container I have enough.


----------



## OkChamplin (Apr 21, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I agree with @Drez_ 65% Boveda packs are where its at for me too. Tried 69% and I found them a bit too moist for my tastes.
> Thus I recommend to experiment and find what suits you best.


I'll definitely try the 65%'ers next time.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

As to your seasoning question, it is always best to put the trays in your tupperdor and let them sit for a day or two to see what RH they are already at. If they are already above 70% you will have to get them down, so the seasoning is to get them to your desired RH. No sense in using something to raise the RH more. Conversely, if they are low, break out the Boveda seasoning packs.

Probably can not have to many packs, will not hurt. My 65% boveda packs are going on a year and a half and still working great. Of course, most of my purchases arrive on the wet side and I live in a humid area.


----------



## OkChamplin (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks Fuzzy. It makes since that if the are already moist seasoning them would be redundant. Pretty sure that isn't the case with these as they were shipped wrapped in plastic with desiccant packs. I'll definitely put them in with my hygro just to see though. It would be interesting.


----------

